# FROG V MOUSE



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just for you Gordeez,
a sequence of pics showing Big Al in hungry mode


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, so pic 1 and 2 are in the wrong order :nod: .
here's some more of the sequence :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

some more :nod:

the last one is where he's blinking and pushing the mouse down with his eyes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

youve cornered the fish picture taken market so now you feel like expanding to new

territoreis now ehh?









think i could talk you into fish shop trips for pictures to put in our profiles

o yeah and great shots as always man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha he is awesome! I love that last one with his eyes shut! Great sequence, thanks for posting them


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

hahaha cool


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for looking and commenting guys









Mr Freeze, i was thinking about asking my lfs if i can take some pics, not sure if they'd be funny about it or not. I'll ask


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some good shots
i really miss my pacman now


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Mr Freeze, i was thinking about asking my lfs if i can take some pics, not sure if they'd be funny about it or not. I'll ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...










cool beans man, theres lots of profiles that need pictures in the info center

just look around and post em in there, only thing i ask is that they fit the page for no

horizontal scrolling.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Freeze, i was thinking about asking my lfs if i can take some pics, not sure if they'd be funny about it or not. I'll ask :nod:
> ...


No problem, i [email protected]*king hate side scrolling


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol nice shots man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Pacman is f*cking Awesome Yorkie!
I like the way he looks, like nothings going on. Just sly









Kickass Pacman!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Those pics are awsome yorkie

keep em comeing


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

great feeding pics .


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

amazing pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn those are great pix. When he swallows him, is it similar to the way a snake swallows one?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, the frog eats a meal almost the same size as himself...then goes to sleep. what a way to live, lol.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> wow, the frog eats a meal almost the same size as himself...then goes to sleep. what a way to live, lol.
> [snapback]908341[/snapback]​


Thsoe Frogs Are f*cking Hilarious.
They had em on National Geo, or Wild Discovery, and they had one of those fockers trying to eat another one, that Bigger. So basically he had the other ones Butt in his mouth, Dont think he ever got it ALL down.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn those are great pix. When he swallows him, is it similar to the way a snake swallows one?
> [snapback]908326[/snapback]​


Pretty much the same,








He uses his eyes to push the food back, thats why he's got 'em shut in the last pic...he's got it all in his mouth and is swallowing











Gordeez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > wow, the frog eats a meal almost the same size as himself...then goes to sleep. what a way to live, lol.
> ...


They sure are greedy f*@ks :laugh: 
if it will fit in his mouth, he'll have a go at eating it, and given half the chance, he'd eat two or three mice one after the other :nod: 
Thanks for looking and commenting guys, much apreciated


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Because he is so cool, while eating I would put his ass in tank with some mad piranhas!!! Double meal, half digest mouse and fat frog.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That thing cracks me up, but that last picture is hilarious









Awesome pictures, York


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Innes said:


> [snapback]908565[/snapback]​


Hey Innes, why the sad face? the mouse was dead anyways, so didn't suffer at my hands or the frogs


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

now thats some eye muscle!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Do you have to feed them mice or can you feed them like carnivore pellets?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]908565[/snapback]​
> ...


Innes Secretly Works for Peta. Shhhh, Keep it on the DL


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Do you have to feed them mice or can you feed them like carnivore pellets?
> [snapback]909147[/snapback]​


He isnt interested in them, maybe if you could get them that looked like a mouse or locust .....









Are PETA against feeding dead mice to snakes and lizards as well as frogs?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to feed them mice or can you feed them like carnivore pellets?
> ...


PETA Is Against ANYTHING That Causes 'Harm to Animals', Dead or Alive.







PETA


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

[snapback]909186[/snapback]​[/quote]
PETA Is Against ANYTHING That Causes 'Harm to Animals', Dead or Alive.







PETA
[snapback]909292[/snapback]​[/quote]

















any way great pics as usual yorkie


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

WOW! excellent pics!

how often you gotta feed him like that?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nethius said:


> WOW! excellent pics!
> 
> how often you gotta feed him like that?
> [snapback]910180[/snapback]​


i only feed him a mouse about once a month,
his main diet is locusts :nod:


----------

